# Nach Umleitung falscher Anzeigen



## neoblade (22. September 2005)

Hey Leute,

  kann natürlich sein das mein Problem kein "Problem" ist! Aber ich weiss es leider nicht
  deshalb frag ich euch:

  Ich hab eine Umleitung von Strato auf meinen webspace bei domainfactory gemacht, also
  ich tipp. 123.de ein und komm dann auf 1234.de/test raus, des passt ja auch noch!
 Nur hat meine umleitung als Ziel das / also holt er sich natürlich die index.hm(l) , is ja auch okay passt! Nur stehen in dieser index.htm Datei, z.B. ein anderer Titel und viele Meta Tags, welche jetzt gar net angezeigt werden! Wenn ich nach der Umleitung auf Seitenquelltext gehe komm nur:

  <html>
 <head>
 <title>1234.de/test</title>
 <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
 <meta http-equiv="ROBOTS" content="NOINDEX,FOLLOW">
 </head>
 <frameset rows="100%,*" border="0">
 <frame name="_redirected_content_" src="http://1234.de/test/" scrolling="auto" frameborder="0">
 <noframes>
 <body lang=en>
 Your browser does not support framesets.
 <a href="http://1234.de/test/">Please click here
 to be redirected to the final page.</a>
 </body>
 </noframes>
 </frameset>
  </html> Ist sowas normal? Kann man was dagegen tun, das zum Beispiel der richtige Titel angezeigt wird?

  Danke für eure Hilfe, und sorry falls die Frage hier falsch ist / bzw. lächerlich


----------



## Gumbo (22. September 2005)

Ich verstehe dein Anliegen/Problem leider nicht ganz. Könntest du es bitte noch einmal ausführlicher erläutern.


----------



## neoblade (22. September 2005)

Okay nochmal:

  Wenn man die seite direkt aufruft, dann sieht das so aus:

  <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
 <html>
 <!--  
     --------- K4 MEDI!A ---------
         - Grafik und Webdesign -
      ----------------------------- 
      -->
 <head> 
 <meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
 <meta http-equiv="pragma" content="cache">
 <meta name="robots" content="INDEX,FOLLOW">
 <meta http-equiv="content-language" content="de">
 <meta name="description" content="Zwe! Quadrat, The DJ Team,HouseMusic @ its best ">
 <meta name="keywords" content="Zwei Quadrat">
 <meta name="author" content="K4 Med!a">
 <meta name="publisher" content="K4 Med!a">
 <meta name="copyright" content="K4 Med!a">
 <meta name="audience" content="Alle">
 <meta name="page-type" content="Anleitung">
 <meta name="page-topic" content="Bauen Wohnen">
 <meta http-equiv="reply-to" content="info@neoblade.de">
  <meta name="creation_date" content="2005-09-22">
 <title>::Zwe! Quadrat:: DJ :: And :: More ::</title>

 <style type="text/css">
 <!--
 .Stil1 {
     font-family: Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
     font-size: 12px;
     font-color: #FFFFFF
 }
 .Stil2 {color: #000000}
 -->
 </style>
 </head>

 <body bgcolor="#FF6600" leftmargin="0" topmargin="0" marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" >
 <table width="100%" height="100%" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
   <tr>
     <td align="center" valign="middle"><p><img src="images/index.jpg" width="840" height="370"></p>
 <p class="Stil1"><a href="mailto:kontakt@zwei-quadrat.de" class="Stil2">kontakt@zwei-quadrat.de</a></p></td>
    </tr>
 </table>

 </body>
 </html>



 Aber nach der Umleitung sieht das ganze im Quelltext so aus:

 <html>
 <head>
 <title>http://www.zwei-quadrat.de/</title>
 <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
 <meta http-equiv="ROBOTS" content="NOINDEX,FOLLOW">
 </head>
 <frameset rows="100%,*" border="0">
 <frame name="_redirected_content_" src="http://www.neoblade.de/zweiquadrat/" scrolling="auto" frameborder="0">
 <noframes>
 <body lang=en>
 Your browser does not support framesets.
 <a href="http://www.neoblade.de/zweiquadrat/">Please click here
 to be redirected to the final page.</a>
 </body>
 </noframes>
 </frameset>

 Das ist genau mein Problem!
 </html>


----------



## Gumbo (22. September 2005)

Dann ist es offensichtlich, dass beide Anfragen nicht auf dieselbe Ressource umgeschreiben/umgeleitet werden.


----------



## neoblade (22. September 2005)

und was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Gumbo (22. September 2005)

Wie ist denn die Umleitung eingerichtet?


----------



## neoblade (22. September 2005)

über das Strato Kundenmenü!
 ist so eingerichtet wie bei dem Beispiel von Strato

http://t-online.de/members/homepage/

 und bei dem / liegt bei mir dann ne index.htm


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. September 2005)

Die Umleitung von Strato scheint den ganze Vorgang über ein Frameset zu lösen. Das ist ehrlich gesagt ... auch eine Möglichkeit einer Umleitung. Strato scheint ein internes System zu verwenden, welches statt einer tatsächlichen Umleitung auf einen anderen Server nur eine HTML-Datei anlegt und aufruft, welche dieses Frameset enthält. Das kannst Du nicht ändern, das müßte Strato machen. Werden die aber vermutlich nicht wollen, sonst hätten Sie nicht diese dämliche Methode gewählt. So eine Umleitung kannst Du genausogut selbst mit einem HTML-Dokument (frameset) anlegen.

Eine Möglchkeit - wenn du subdomains anlegen und PHP verwenden kannst - ist es die Umleitung per php und dem header()-Befehl zu bewerkstelligen. (wobei allerdings die angezeigte URL die tatsächliche (zielurl) wäre und nicht die URL des Servers, welcher die Umleitung durchführt).

Verständlich?


----------



## neoblade (24. September 2005)

hm, okay gut dann weiss ich das jetzt auch! 

 Danke!


----------

